# Wax 2.0 - leistungsfähiges PlugIn (Freeware)



## goela (23. Dezember 2004)

Wer kein After Effects oder ähnliches hat, der sollte sich mal dieses PlugIn, welches auch als Standalone-Tool eingesetzt werden kann, anschauen.

Wax 2.0 Homepage


----------

